# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صباح المريخ "الصاداق عبدالوهاب"

## الصادق ابومنتصر

*
صباح المريخ 2021

*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا استاذ الصادق في العام 2021
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ 21 وصباحات المريخ 21

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*اللهم صلّ صلاة كاملة وسلّم سلامًا تامًّا على سيّدنا محمّد، الفاتح لما أغلق، والخاتم لما سبق، ناصر الحق بالحق، والهادي إلى صراطك المستقيم وعلى آله حق قدره ومقداره العظيم.




*

----------

